# Just got my first lighter (Zippo) today! [PICS]



## TheMarchingMule

I never thought I'd get one, but a few days ago, a girl came knocking and asked if we (me and my dorm mates) had a lighter to light a birthday cake with. Naturally we didn't, and that irked me. Not because I couldn't help out the girl, but because I realized I didn't have a simple thing like a lighter just hanging around.

 So I went out today, came across a friendly Army-Navy store, and bought a chrome (brushed aluminum) Zippo with a can of lighter fluid. It's a simple joy to bring a flame to life, but I don't really have any practical use for it. I want to test it out on my roommate's bed next to me, but methinks he won't particularly like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh, and never taste lighter fluid. I must have gotten some on my hands and not realized it, and when I thought the Pibb Xtra tasted pretty nasty, it took me awhile to realize what must have happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Woohoo, pictures!


----------



## Rednamalas1

zippo lighters are always nice to have around. I personlly have one of dunhill lighter to carry around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how nice, satisfying "cling!" sound zippo makes.

 and yes, zippo fluid doesn't make best condiment for your mac+chesse


----------



## jordanross

Cool, I really want to pick one up myself for the same reason, it's just good to have around. You never know when you might need it...
 How much was yours, just curious?

 Edit: Nice pics! Very nice Zippo and for under $20!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordanross* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, I really want to pick one up myself for the same reason, it's just good to have around. You never know when you might need it...
 How much was yours, just curious?_

 

It was $12.95 for the lighter, and $2.50 for the Zippo lighter fluid.


----------



## mbriant

Zippo lighters are practically an institution. Many people collect them. As long as they have fuel, they'll light under almost any conditions. Their biggest problem is that the fluid can get messy and you'll often find your hands and clothes reeking of it after a filling or if you over-fill it and it's been laying on it's side in your pocket. One thing that helps is the nice leather cases they sell for them. These also keep your lighter from getting scratched up. (If that matters to you.) An added bonus to having lighter fluid around is that it's also excellent for removing sticker glue residue.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zippo lighters are practically an institution. Many people collect them. As long as they have fuel, they'll light under almost any conditions. Their biggest problem is that the fluid can get messy and you'll often find your hands and clothes reeking of it after a filling or if you over-fill it and it's been laying on it's side in your pocket. One thing that helps is the nice leather cases they sell for them. These also keep your lighter from getting scratched up. (If that matters to you.) An added bonus to having lighter fluid around is that it's also excellent for removing sticker glue residue._

 

X2. and Try not to fill up zippo fuel All the way until it nearly drips - just when you think you could pour little more -> this is when you stop to avoid spillage


----------



## RockCity

I bought my first Zippo a few years ago. Mine had the U.S. Airforce insignia - it was gorgeous. Even if you're not a smoker, try one and learn to trick with it. There's nothing cooler than lighting a stranger's cigarette with your fuel-soaked index finger.


----------



## yashicaman

You may have a Zippo lighter, but I have a Zippo tape measure!! And a book of matches advertising success without college or something like that. But gee, it would be nice to have a Zippo lighter; however, I do have a butane lighter with Chairman Mao on it and when I open it, it plays "The East is Red," or something like that. What I'd really like is a Zippo lighter with Governor Sarah Palin's image on it. Damn, she is sure hot! 

 Cheers!


----------



## SiriuslyCold

this thread needs pictures!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Neeevermind, I found the answer.

 In other news though, I lit a paper on fire over the sink, and wooow, I've never seen paper burn so quickly before. I almost could've been a Darwin Award candidate!


----------



## Bob_McBob

Next you need a butane micro torch. Melting steel is fun.


----------



## aaron313

I have my grandfather's lighter from perhaps 60 years ago, and it looks nice. It's very rare, because it was made specially for an organization he was in. The only problem is that, yes, lighter fluid can be a pain in the ass.

 Not that I smoke anything at all, but it's cool to see people light up their cigs with a zippo. Of course, birthday candles are cool, too!


----------



## Planar_head

The first thing I thought when I saw the pics was "Thats a nice black lighter..."

 Then I scrolled down and saw that it was just a box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyyyways, here is some Zippo tricks to distract from my stupidity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

it takes a while to learn how to light properly with a zippo ... you know the cool way with one hand in like 1/2 a second


----------



## krmathis

Everyone should own a Zippo, even if they smoke or not.
 ..so about time you got one.


----------



## laxx

I've lost too many Zippos to ever buy one again. I just stick with matches or a BIC lighter.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It looks like Old Snake in Metal Gear Solid 4 has a Zippo too.


----------



## fatcat28037

Here's mine, 1964 vintage.


----------



## VicAjax

i've always wanted a Zappa Zippo.
 mostly because it's fun to say out loud.


----------



## necropimp

i have 4 zippos... 






 3 of them need new flints and the one on the left for some reason has lost the trademark *click*

 the 1941 replica (the one on the right) is the one i use... i carry it in one of those leather pouches (specifically the one with the metal belt clip)


----------



## Dual

Yay! Zippos!


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice. I love Zippos. Unfortunately, I lost my favorite one (one of the slim ones, in flat green). I have an iridescent (not my color choice, but whatever..) full size one somewhere, but I haven't used it since I quit smoking. They are great lighters and classy. 

 I learned to open and light the Zippo with one hand only (no rubbing the striker/wheel thing on anything other than that same hand) and that was a lot of fun.


----------



## arnesto

I used to carry around my Zippo and whenever someone was looking for a light for their cigarette, I would pull out my Zippo and light it for them.

 Then one day this old guy asked me if I smoke, and I said, "No".

 Then he asked me why I carry a lighter around if I don't smoke.

 I didn't have an answer for him, but the real reason was because carrying a lighter around was fun.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Zippos are the best.


----------



## necropimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnesto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to carry around my Zippo and whenever someone was looking for a light for their cigarette, I would pull out my Zippo and light it for them.

 Then one day this old guy asked me if I smoke, and I said, "No".

 Then he asked me why I carry a lighter around if I don't smoke.

 I didn't have an answer for him, but the real reason was because carrying a lighter around was fun._

 

i would have said "so i can set fire to people who ask why i carry a lighter if i don't smoke"


----------



## thatwunguy

i also recently bought a zippo. I don't smoke either (except for the occasional pipe or hookah). I bought the pipe zippo because it can be tilted sideways to light pipes.

 Mainly, i got the zippo to 1. always have fire with me and 2. play with whilst bored.


----------



## R.Aceves

Mine looks like this:





 Only had it for a couple of months. I always lose my bic lighters so I decided to buy a Zippo so I wouldn't be so careless and lose it. It's fun and I just snap my finger and it's open and lit.


----------



## Spareribs

Zippos are great. And they are in a way like historical relics, especially the old vintage ones. I would like to get a cool vintage Zippo someday. But I have to admit that I do like matches too.


----------



## Zodduska

I like zippos a lot, they are fun to play around with, but as a smoker I don't use them because I find the fluid effects the taste.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_zippo lighters are always nice to have around. I personlly have one of dunhill lighter to carry around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2. I've got a vintage Rollagas that gets a fair amount of use. I've also got a Windmill survival lighter and quite a few Zippos. I don't smoke, either.


----------



## Xanatos

i've got a 1941 replica, brushed chrome.


----------



## WhatMACHI

This makes me remember my first Zippo from when i was 18, an orange camo which i lost one night at a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm tempted to pick up another one exactly the same if i see one, even though Ii've stopped smoking for quite some time.


----------



## MilkyWay

I've got too many Zippos to take pictures of all of them so I just posted up my main ones, I quit smoking cigarettes a little while ago so I only use the prince with the cigar cutter. The eye of horus zippo I bought for $90, the gold YSL I think was $200 which is my favourite, prince was about $100 and that red and black Dupont don't even ask but that ping when you open it is just divine, I can spot it from a mile away.


----------



## MilkyWay

Sorry about the bad pics but you know, iPhone


----------



## Edwood

I have a couple of old Zippos. I don't smoke anymore, so I don't keep them in use, since the fuel evaporates so quickly. My EDC lighter of choice now is my Vector Gear lighter, which is butane based. I have one of those keychain "peanut" lighters, but I haven't filled it with any fuel yet. 

 -Ed


----------



## krmathis

My Zippo...
 The 60th anniversary (1932-1992) model.


----------



## MilkyWay

I was actually going to buy that anniversary one myself. I think it was 200+ in aus. Do you mind me asking how much you got them for?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MilkyWay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was actually going to buy that anniversary one myself. I think it was 200+ in aus. Do you mind me asking how much you got them for?_

 

No idea really. Since its been 16 years since I bought it...


----------



## cyberspyder

USN zippo.




 Thanks Eric!


----------



## Baines93

I don't smoke, but I have a Zippo look alike.

 Like the black crackle one. Made by Team Pistol, they make nice lighters. It was only $5.40 shipped.

 The one before was a cheapie too, crappy thing couldnt even handle a few tricks and the lid went loose and wobbly. Spent a buck more and got the black one that has lasted better.

 I love the tricks, the chink, usability, the look etc. but Zippo fuel is a PITA, makes your pockets smell of fluid, and filling is hard, i find it always drips out of the top when upturned to pour in. Also at 15 zippo fuel is impossible to get, so i have to get mates to fill it for me.

 And my parents hate me having a lighter, more so if it is filled, and the petrol smell in my pockets is a giveaway!

 I will get a real one when i am 16, as if the lid goes wobbly you just send it back and they repair it for free...

 Great to collect too!

*Black crackle Team Pistol:*





*Brown POS:*





 Also, as Zippo fluid is hard for me to get, i filled them up with regular unleaded petrol used in the lawnmower... Don't do that. You couldn't light a fag with it definaytley! Smokes and soot's like crazy!

 Matt


----------



## necropimp

well no wonder your parents don't like you having a lighter when one of them has a pot leaf on it


----------



## Baines93

Well, i have never touched tobacco, cannabis, or any drug apart from alcohol.

 Anyway, my mum is a boring fart, we dont have as much in common as my dad and I which may be why. And it is one of the only things (smoking, pyro, drugs, school) that my dad is fussed about, he doesn't care about film ratings, bedtimes etc. We get on much better (we also have much more in common) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyway, i only bought that one the first time cos it was the cheapest at $2.73, it was the crappest of the two though, and quite a bit different in size than a real zippo. The lid is looser and wobbly, so it does trick better, but its horrible to show to friends, and doesnt chink much anymore, thats why i spent another $3 more the next time and got my favourite, and better quality. I love many of the plain zippo's too, and the Candy apple red speedo one. Brushed chrome is nice, that will be the next fake i add to my collection, $5.86.

 Then oneday i will get my favourite Zippo (instead of the cheapest chrome one due to being at the age when i have the least money)

 Matt


----------



## D-EJ915

I bought one a few years ago for no reason other than because I thought it looked nice, it's got a nice matte finish on it.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USN zippo.

]http://imageshack.us]http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7866/usnzippos3vr2.jpg
 Thanks Eric![/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Nice HDS EDC hiding in the back there. [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/wink.gif_


----------



## necropimp

bought the model 240 "vintage" in brushed brass just because


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice HDS EDC hiding in the back there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Looks like a Seiko Tuna Can in there, too. Or maybe a Vader, it's hard to tell. All the same, very nice! I've always wanted a shrouded Seiko diver.


----------



## cyberspyder

It's a Tuna-can


----------



## jonathanjong

Thread resurrection! Well, it's been a month. 

 So...who can do zippo tricks?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So...who can do zippo tricks?_

 

I can light mine. Does it count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Open lid, flip finger... he he


----------



## yashicaman

Zippo lighters are cool. Much more fun than butane lighters. It's amazing the variety of models that are available. I have a couple from my days as a tobacco junky. I now have a really fine cigar lighter (butane) that I use now for setting off fireworks (it's wind proof). I think that the fluid in the zippo flame would do my rare cigar an injustice. So butane for me. But I have my zippo memories.


----------



## Gatto

is it bad that this thread makes me miss cigarettes?


----------



## raymondlin

I have one too ! I don't smoke so there are no gasoline in it, flint is unused. This one is about £40/$75 new.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one too ! I don't smoke so there are no gasoline in it, flint is unused. This one is about £40/$75 new.

http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/2269/img7785km1.jpg
http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/7281/img7786nf4.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8315/img7787go6.jpg
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1086/img7788to1.jpg_

 

That one looks ace!


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it bad that this thread makes me miss cigarettes?_

 

This thread - and Zippo lighters in general, really - want me to _start_ smoking! 

 Hey, will any lighter fluid do? Or should we really stick to Zippo. Also, is there much leakage with these? Can I just put them in my pant pocket? I bought a few second hand, but haven't started using them yet. Will post pics when my latest one arrives. It has The Beatles logo emblazoned across it! Woot!


----------



## raymondlin

Can anyone do any cool tricks with the zippo ?


----------



## Baines93

I can do a squeeze, and flick it open by flicking my wrist holding either end.


----------



## necropimp

i can do a cool trick with my zippo...

 i can make fire


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I actually don't want to learn tricks with it, mainly because I just love setting stuff on fire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I literally burned a few CDs, and I made one into some kind of demented art form: parts of it are split by melted plastic, and other parts of it have frozen drips of hot silicon junk.

 I proudly hung it over the top shelf in the bathroom; I'm waiting for my roommate to see it.


----------



## jonathanjong

Beatles Zippo lighter! Woot!


----------



## iso

i like the cling sound that zippos make


----------



## Baines93

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Clink/Chink IMO)


----------



## jonathanjong

<gasp!> You said _chink_! Lol. 

 Ok, this was a totally pointless post...


----------



## Baines93

How immature.











 Matt


----------



## Baines93

I customized my Rippo today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The crackle finish was old and chipped, mainly wear on the corners, so I thought why not! Stripped it off of the sides, revealing the brass. Took a while, but it looks good, in my opinion, what do you think? 

 I think it is going to chip more I think though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once stripped back, I polished it with brasso, and made a brushed finish on the brass with a kitchen scourer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The black happened to stay in that hole (1 of 2) and while tying to remove it, I scraped an "M" into it by accident! My initial too!

 The black also stayed in the logo's on the bottom, and it adds to the overall asthetics in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 Reminds me of the old black and gold MKII JPS Ford Capri's (my dad had one, only way I know about them at 16y/o!) - JPS would look good carved into the front, but I don't want to ruin it! Might do something simple to the front though? Ideas? Wish I hadn't spent so long customizing a Rippo though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might keep it out of use (and buy a new one to replace insert, it is bust) and keep it as my second ever (decent, 1st was awful Rippo) lighter. Preserve the finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## wanderman

headfi is making me spend so much money...


----------



## guyx1992

It is very cool but I don't have one. I'd rather use a clipper lighter. Cheap and great


----------



## baldux

hmm... which one is fake (but handy)?


----------



## trains are bad

If you people like Zippos, you might be interested in the Peanut and Split Pea lighters available from countycomm. I have one on my keychain. It's like a Zippo in that it makes fire, uses flints and lighter fluid, but it's unlike a Zippo in that it's small enough to put on a keychain, it's not as windproof, and the lighter fluid never evaporates, ever, because of the oring. I'm not a smoker so Zippos just dry out on me, but with my split pea lighter I can have fire capabilities on my at all times and hardly notice it or have to worry about topping off the fluid. They are also only about $15.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px9atoZA_HM


----------



## TedwardRoberts

I've got this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 somewhere laying around. Wish I could find it. I love the orange. I also have a plain brushed zippo that Marlboro sent me for some reason.


----------



## goldec

Zippos make me regret not smoking


----------



## Baines93

Baldux, they look different sizes, no? So the butane insert wouldn't fit in my Zippo size Rippo... Just looks higher quality than the others I have seen that are meant to fit Zippos.


----------



## mattcalf

I have a few zippo's, so fun. Damn this thread, makes me wanna go play with it.


----------



## bhd812

years and years back i bought a Zippo from a store up north that had the Mona Lisa with a awesome Frog face, it was perfectly classy look to the real Mona Lisa!

 then at a Aerosmith concert it fell out of my pocket while i was running in front of a crowd trying to get the good lawn seats when the gates opened...
 ever since then i never carried a Zippo (even though i have a BMW Zippo around somewhere). to be honest i think they are over rated compared to the Simple and cheap Bic lighter, and they suck when your lighting a cigar.

 i always had them blow out with wind so their main selling point to me was more legend. the amount of times you will need to refill the fluid and change the flint seems like a complete waste compared to how long a plastic Bic will last you. if you lose your Zippo your going to be pissed off but if you lose your Bic then its nothing..maybe your going to be pissed that someone took it on you at the Bar though


----------



## wuwhere

I carry this old Dupont lighter.

Attachment 17699


----------



## Technokat

thanks for showing that split pea lighter, that webpage is pretty cool. Will probably order some stuff on there for sure.


----------



## baldux

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Baldux, they look different sizes, no? So the butane insert wouldn't fit in my Zippo size Rippo... Just looks higher quality than the others I have seen that are meant to fit Zippos._

 

The butane gas refill insert on the right is called Thunderbird by Vector KGM and fits perfectly the standard Zippo size. It's build very well and 100% reliable but probably you'll miss the original smell.


----------



## bonkon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_years and years back i bought a Zippo from a store up north that had the Mona Lisa with a awesome Frog face, it was perfectly classy look to the real Mona Lisa!

 then at a Aerosmith concert it fell out of my pocket while i was running in front of a crowd trying to get the good lawn seats when the gates opened...
 ever since then i never carried a Zippo (even though i have a BMW Zippo around somewhere). to be honest i think they are over rated compared to the Simple and cheap Bic lighter, and they suck when your lighting a cigar.

 i always had them blow out with wind so their main selling point to me was more legend. the amount of times you will need to refill the fluid and change the flint seems like a complete waste compared to how long a plastic Bic will last you. if you lose your Zippo your going to be pissed off but if you lose your Bic then its nothing..maybe your going to be pissed that someone took it on you at the Bar though_

 

I completely agree with you.

 I have a bunch of Zippos over the years, they look cool and are well done but at the end they are simply not practical. If you are a regular smoker you will take out your lighter a dozen of times a day or even leave it out when sitting in a pub and I have lost 2 Zippos in doing so. Zippos are also quite heavy which adds unnecessary weight in my pockets. The gasoline smell is also annoying and it alters the taste of the first puff of your cigar/cigarette. 

 Now I mostly use bright colored bics as well. It is light, easy to spot in the dark, you won't have a bad day if you loose it and it doesn't smell or leave a bad taste. I just buy a pack of dozen bics, leave one in the bag, office, car, jacket etc... and I always have a lighter handy and they last for a few years.

 I guess during WW2 and Vietnam they must have been practical therefore the legend of Zippo but not so much today, still the clicking sound remains awesome.

 All the impracticalities aside, a personalised/engraved Zippo remains a cool present to gift to your buddies and it is not expensive to have them engraved.


----------



## crazyjeeper

I've got an American flag zippo


----------



## IeatSOULS

I didn't think that I wanted one either, they're not good with cigars, make them taste funny.
   
  I do however like to go camping and Am in the Army reserve so I figured Id buy one that symbolized my patriotism a bit.
   
http://www.12volt-travel.com/us-army-green-matte-finish-lighter-standard-issue-series-p-729.html
   
  I wasn't into the flashy stuff so i grabbed the dull finish one, the letters are glossy but that's it.
   
  I youtubed how to do tricks with it.
   
  I like the one where you blow the flame out then restart it by 'throwing your hand on it' like your conjuring something from your palm.
   
  Pretty easy to do for a beginner.


----------



## cowjuan

i bought one of these the other day at my local walgreens for $20. the only "con" i have is that i cannot use it upside down. great lighter, with excellent build quality. i can see it lasting a lifetime.


----------



## mralexosborn

I may be the only one who think the build quality is mediocre. I have one filled and flinted but it does not light. My other one uses the fuel of two.


----------



## cyberspyder

I've experimented with many of the aftermarket inserts and the butane Thunderbird by Vector came out on top. Soft-flame, identical to the classic Zippo flame albeit none of that good naptha smell, and it's cheap!


----------



## mikop

I used to have many Zippos years ago (among many other ligher-fi worthy lighters) but have managed to lose them all (the 7 years that I quit smoking in between then and now helped...)
   
  Don't intend to use this, but I picked it up a few months back.
   
  Gonna quit smoking again after my vacation this week...  but I have been using any cheap bic lighter I can find during the last 2 years.


----------

